# "Woman problems" leads to bizarre arrest



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

Perfectly understandable, if you ask me.

http://www.whptv.com/news/local/sto...to-bizarre-arrest/SQFYB4-_m0OOOS-o7JpRmw.cspx



> Carlisle Police are calling it one of their most unusual arrest after a man allegedly waived down an officer and insisted that police arrest him because he "couldn't deal with his woman anymore"


----------



## Flea (Mar 31, 2010)

Hm, until I read the article I thought they arrested the woman over something ... menstrual.  That would have really cramped her style.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 31, 2010)

But what about this poor woman? 

http://www.theonion.com/video/crime-reporter-man-had-sex-with-wife-thousands-of,14395/


----------

